# Canon 6D mode dial plate fell off



## Rye (Jan 7, 2016)

The other day I noticed a camera mode dial laying on my floor. I picked up my camera and sure enough it came off my 6D. Nothing happened to my camera that I'm aware of that would have knocked it off and I didn't know it came off until I found it. In the picture (hopefully I uploaded and posted it correctly) you can see the little dots of glue that came unstuck.

Anybody else experience this? How did you remedy it? Would you glue it on yourself or go to the trouble of sending it in to Canon. My unit is well out of warranty so I'm afraid they will charge for the repair but I don't know if I want to glue it on and risk something getting stuck. I do have my 7D for backup so I wouldn't really miss it if I had to send it in.

Edit: fixed the photo


----------



## Khrisis (Jan 7, 2016)

can simply replace the housing or plastic?


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2016)

There sure is a lot of grunge on your camera and in the mode dial.
No doubt Canon would charge you to put it back on the camera.

Re-attaching it yourself shouldn't be to big a deal. Take a hand blower to it first and blow out the part of the dial it goes over.
Just be sure you get it oriented properly and don't over do it whatever you use to re-attach it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like six tiny dabs of cement and probably a fairly close fit on the parts is what had been holding the dial in the right spot...I'd think about re-cementing it with a cement that will not exude a lot of gasses after it's dried--meaning no Super Glue, no Krazy Glue, but something good, like Duco cement.

Duco Cement Multi-Purpose Household Glue


----------



## SweOz (Mar 16, 2016)

My dial plate fell off maybe 6 months after getting my 6D (New), could no be bothered to take it back to Canon so I glued it back with a couple of drops of superglue. Have been sitting firmly in place for a few years now.


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 2, 2016)

It happened to my 5D Mark III and I lost it. I bought it on ebay and glued it myself. Works perfect.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2016)

Just make sure you know what mode it's in so you get it back on right.  Nothing like having it accidentally set to full auto mode thinking you are in manual mode and getting all the selections mixed up.  

Note to Canon:

Dear Canon,
Please upgrade your super glue.  This works really well.


----------



## kalgra (Apr 2, 2016)

I have not experienced this myself with my 6D but if it were me I would do as other have suggested. Just clean it off with a hand blower or small dust brush and use a small amount of the super glue gel not the runny stuff. In addition I would remove the glue remaining on the dial plate if you can then tape the the dial plate to the camera to hold it in place once you have glued it back on. Then turn the camera upside down or position with the dial pointing directly downward to allow it to dry. This will prevent any excess glue from running or dripping down into the dial itself before it has a chance to dry.


----------

